# Show wethers



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

My fair starts July 28th and I think we should like the 31st. I want my wethers to have more muscle, what supplement should I give them?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

There's getting about 3 lbs of kent full bore right now


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Well if you use champion drive has alot of fat and some protein and helps fill them out or you could use fitters 35 which has alot of protein for muscle. It depends on the goat an what they look like so i could tell you if i saw a picture. (All purina brand supplements^) we normally use champion drive until it gets closer to the shows and then switch to fitters 35.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Depends on their body style. Feeding isn't a one size fits all


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you exercise them regularly?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes but you need the right cover firsy. I normally run every other day for 10 to 15 mins or whenever they are breathing real heavy. I use different supplements depending on what they need though


----------

